# X Focus 365 Achromat Doublet Glass



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

I’m very interested to hear some feedback also. Thanks for posting this up.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got one, havent really had a ton of time behind it yet tho. Its a solid lens, great clarity and definition-- I'd say a bit better than the old FV verde plus glass. The little bit I ran it with a clarifier it probably has the best target definition of any lens i've played with. 

The only negative I have is that its a very thick lens, not that it really matters but depending on which scope you are running you may run into issues with compatibility due to running out of threads on the lens retainer.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

I wonder how the achromat doublet compares to the FV IR perfectium?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xdr said:


> I wonder how the achromat doublet compares to the FV IR perfectium?


The AD is a better lens. The image is cleaner and sharper, not really a better way to describe it. There are less imperfections in the lens so you don’t get “funny” refractions. 

I have been shooting FV lenses since I looked at my 1st one back in 1998 when they came out. I switched to the GH lens last year. I know have a GH and an AD… waiting on a new scope for another AD. My FV IR and Verde Plus lenses are collecting dust and will continue to do so. I like the regular GH lens better then the FV options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartas89 (Dec 14, 2019)

Is it possible that with this lens and wearing prescription glasses, I will not need the lens in the peep sight?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bartas89 said:


> Is it possible that with this lens and wearing prescription glasses, I will not need the lens in the peep sight?


Maybe… maybe not. Just depends on what things look like when your at full draw and what you need/like to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I will be picking up mine this weekend at Louisville


----------



## Higgins11 (Nov 19, 2020)

FiFi said:


> I will be picking up mine this weekend at Louisville


Did you shoot this weekend with the Focus365 doubler? What did you think


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Higgins11 said:


> Did you shoot this weekend with the Focus365 doubler? What did you think


No they where not able to deliver it in time, I did how ever looked through a few that where there and wow , without a clarifier it is as clear as mine with a 1.5 clarifier


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a 4x and compared to the one that came in my ultra view...

indoors , a fair bit better , clearer , crisper , less glare
outdoors , sooooo much better , love it!!


----------



## dbd1313 (Oct 28, 2015)

Where can these lenses be purchased? I remember earlier this year I was about to buy but now when I go to the xfocus website it says OEM only and none of the distributers stock the size I need.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dbd1313 said:


> Where can these lenses be purchased? I remember earlier this year I was about to buy but now when I go to the xfocus website it says OEM only and none of the distributers stock the size I need.








Home | Arcuswerk.com


Precision, Perfection, Performance - The ultimate in optics for competitive archery- Featuring X-Focus 365 Lenses -Chuck Cooley




www.arcuswerk.com





Buy them direct here… Discount code Hornet10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I wish they made the double lens in a 7x. I ended up getting a GH and very happy with it.


----------



## edshen (Feb 26, 2004)

Can anyone comment on how the FV IR Perfectium and X-Focus 365 AD lenses compare to the old Sure-loc Black Eagle Swarovski lenses (doublet lens)? I'm getting back into the sport and I have a few Sure-loc Black Eagle lenses. Thanks.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

a buddy has the swar and now the 365 and he says the doublet is much better


----------



## edshen (Feb 26, 2004)

gsteve said:


> a buddy has the swar and now the 365 and he says the doublet is much better


Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to order one and give it a try.


----------



## Brittniecurley (Nov 13, 2020)

Brown Hornet said:


> The AD is a better lens. The image is cleaner and sharper, not really a better way to describe it. There are less imperfections in the lens so you don’t get “funny” refractions.
> 
> I have been shooting FV lenses since I looked at my 1st one back in 1998 when they came out. I switched to the GH lens last year. I know have a GH and an AD… waiting on a new scope for another AD. My FV IR and Verde Plus lenses are collecting dust and will continue to do so. I like the regular GH lens better then the FV options.
> 
> ...


This whole thread was really helpful! I saw you have the GH and the AD. Do you shoot mostly indoor or indoor and outdoor? I'm wondering what your comparison is between the two lenses? I shoot mostly 3d outdoor and I'm wondering if the AD is worth the extra $100


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brittniecurley said:


> This whole thread was really helpful! I saw you have the GH and the AD. Do you shoot mostly indoor or indoor and outdoor? I'm wondering what your comparison is between the two lenses? I shoot mostly 3d outdoor and I'm wondering if the AD is worth the extra $100


In case you missed it I responded your PM. 

But yes I do think the AD is better then the GH and worth the extra money. The extra detail I can see with the AD on 3D targets make me laugh at times. I shoot K50 and have zero issues shooting at EVERY bonus ring… doesn’t matter the distance or target I can see detail at full draw on every target unless it’s a weird target lighting wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trav30x (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm planning to order one for my new scope set up. I've only heard great things


----------



## Brittniecurley (Nov 13, 2020)

What power did you get? Love to know what you think. I’m still deciding between GH and AD


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brittniecurley said:


> What power did you get? Love to know what you think. I’m still deciding between GH and AD


I have a 4X in the 29mm Shrewd and 31mm AVX. The 35mm Bowfinger has a 5X. I’ll probably get a 5X for the AVX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capra (Mar 7, 2010)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have a 4X in the 29mm Shrewd and 31mm AVX. The 35mm Bowfinger has a 5X. I’ll probably get a 5X for the AVX
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it is subjective but do you have to use a clarifier with the 5X???

I think I can get away with 4X and no clarifier but I'm not too sure about the 5X.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Capra said:


> I know it is subjective but do you have to use a clarifier with the 5X???
> 
> I think I can get away with 4X and no clarifier but I'm not too sure about the 5X.....


Have to? No 

I do for 3D but don’t using the same glass for field and indoors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhunter 3131 (Jan 29, 2018)

get the AD know and you will love it indoors and on the 3d course, I have two 6x ad and do use a clarified (1.5) so nice ,


----------

